# The toughest e-bike tire?



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

I run Eddy Current 27.5 X 2.8 tires on my mid-drive, HT bike. They are not a perfect tire, but they are insanely tough. I am looking at getting a replacement for the rear tire, but they are somewhat pricey. Anyone have any other viable options that can withstand harsh forestry roads and ungroomed singletrack, can be run tubeless at low pressures on a HT ebike, for a rider well over 200 lbs? 

TIA


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eddy currents are bye far the most durable tire available. They last 3x as long a big betty. It's the only tire I will run front and rear for hard pack.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm also an Eddy Current Fan.
I actually run the "front" in the rear - it's a bit lighter, has a bit less rolling resistance but still grippy as heck.

I had good performance from a Michelin e-Wild as well. "Regular" MTB tires in the rear haven't held up well for me, although I run an Assegai in the front with great results.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Check out Specialized T9 tire lineup. They could potentially work for you. They are gravity casing tires and should be able to withstand just about anything. I have a set on my Levo and have no issues.

Here's one example: Butcher Grid Gravity 2Bliss Ready T9 | Specialized.com


----------

